# Anyone used mayhaw wood?



## cman95 (Jul 5, 2008)

My neighbor has 2 mayhaw trees she wants cut down. As this is a fruit tree has ayone ever used this wood for smoking?


----------



## mavrick813 (Jul 5, 2008)

I would say it's a good wood to use. The fruit from the tree is Best used for jelly and it is a Hardwood. From what I have found it is also a very fragrant tree. So I say try it out and let's see some results. 

Mike


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 5, 2008)

Ain't never used it (fact is, ain't never heard of it!) but the rule of thumb is, ifin it bears fruit should be okay fer smokin, however, I would do a google search on it ta see ifin there is anythin out a the ordinary bout it. Give er a whirl on a fatty ifin it looks like a green light.

Besure an let us know what yall find out!


----------



## cman95 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wwell I will have to let it season for a while but the trees are not that big (OD wise) so it should not take long. Thanks for the help.


----------

